# Finally figured it out and it is KPs fault



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


Too funny!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

You are not alone in these feelings.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree


----------



## joannamorris (Apr 26, 2013)

oh I get it now! I bought a box of those xl size ziplock bags for projects. I thought the directions on the box said to fill EACH bag with a project and place in conveintent place. I have identified my conveintent place as next to my chair, my bed, in my car, my husbands car, the camper, the spare bedroom, my suitcase... lol


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


It's to build strength of character! Learning to resist.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree. The Kpers show fabulous pics of so many lovely items.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


Amen!!! :O)


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I wish I could say that but I've had way too many projects for longer than I've known about this site. Mostly I just love it here for the fellowship and the marvelous things I've learned and can share with other non KP knitters. I tell them about KP but alas, that doesn't necessarily make them use it


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Might as well blame KP. There are broad shoulders here. &#128512;


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

joannamorris said:


> oh I get it now! I bought a box of those xl size ziplock bags for projects. I thought the directions on the box said to fill EACH bag with a project and place in conveintent place. I have identified my conveintent place as next to my chair, my bed, in my car, my husbands car, the camper, the spare bedroom, my suitcase... lol


AHHHHH!!! just like me...we are SOOOO organized!!! LOL HUGS...GG


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Knitting projects and KP are addictive!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> It's to build strength of character! Learning to resist.


How about other virtues: courage to try new things, and persistence to finish. 😉. Our real virtue in this is learning to use talents and accomplish something lovely for ourselves or others.

I'm not too good at resisting


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Too true!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Gosh! I'm in that same boat :lol: :lol:


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Carole Jeanne said:


> How about other virtues: courage to try new things, and persistence to finish. 😉. Our real virtue in this is learning to use talents and accomplish something lovely for ourselves or others.
> 
> I'm not too good at resisting


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


I second this motion. Not only extra WIPs. My laptop and tablet are full of downloaded patterns and I am in need of a new ink cartridge for my printer. Woohoo!


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


DITTO. !!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

And the "condition" that you described is very contagious!! So KP'ers beware! (As if we haven't all figured this out)


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well what you really have is a room full of PIGS ! lolol
{{ Projects in Grocery Sacks}}}
I decorate my living room with them. Sometimes I just rearrange them for a different view.
Why oh why do we do it to ourselves ??
You are not alone.


maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

All these are so true. These comments bring much laughter!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

cgcharles said:


> You are not alone in these feelings.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So that explains it&#128561;


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Hahaha....I'm so with you....

My DH walked into the living room last night and said, "Honey, it looks like we live in Hobby Lobby. It's nice to know you are enjoying this but do you think we could at least have one chair to sit on?"

Well, to be fair, we do have one chair to sit on and I'm on it! 
LOL


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

That's tooooo funny.
I ONLY have one chair in my tiny apt. So that is the only place I don't have something piled on.


DesertPurl said:


> Hahaha....I'm so with you....
> 
> My DH walked into the living room last night and said, "Honey, it looks like we live in Hobby Lobby. It's nice to know you are enjoying this but do you think we could at least have one chair to sit on?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Carole Jeanne said:


> How about other virtues: courage to try new things, and persistence to finish. 😉. Our real virtue in this is learning to use talents and accomplish something lovely for ourselves or others.
> 
> I'm not too good at resisting


Amen again. :O)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

DesertPurl said:


> Hahaha....I'm so with you....
> 
> My DH walked into the living room last night and said, "Honey, it looks like we live in Hobby Lobby. It's nice to know you are enjoying this but do you think we could at least have one chair to sit on?"
> 
> ...


Haha too funny! My hubs made a comment about how much stuff was in my craft room and I said sweetly with a smile, that is none of your business. He laughed.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

In the past I spent a lot of time here, and that was taking away from my knitting time, so I had to limit myself to only once or twice a week. Still the best place to get answers to all your questions.


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

GemsByGranny said:


> It's to build strength of character! Learning to resist.


I am failing the character building. I have not learned to resist!


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

"Family Dynamics" in action!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, we are a group of enablers!


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

Resistance is futile! The only way I make much progress on my too-many WIPs is to stay off the computer altogether! I've unsubscribed from every KP section except 'Main', and I _still_ spend too much time on KP!

So, this summer we (my darling and I) have a season pass to La Ronde - a Six Flags amusement park here in Montreal - and we're spending most of every day walking around, sitting around, knitting around, spinning around, and breathing fresh air. There's actual progress on the knitting! I have no qualms about lugging knitting with me and knitting while waiting in long lines to go on short-duration rides.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't been to La Ronde since 1967, sounds like a good idea! Have fun!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I know, I know . . . . . . . .


----------



## beeny (Mar 28, 2015)

Glad to know there are others out there like me, although I usually don't go much higher than 6 projects at a time.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Blame it on me just cause I did it!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL!!


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

I have stopped buying any yarn until I have cleared at least half of all the odds bits I've got. It means I'm really glad to send off a friendship square! By the way we could do with more people in the UK to join in.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That's half the fun..............


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I feel the same. I would have a beautiful tidy spotless house if it wasn't for KP. How can I possibly do housework when there are so many projects out there. It certainly isn't my fault. :roll:


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

OH yes so true and thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

DesertPurl said:


> Hahaha....I'm so with you....
> 
> My DH walked into the living room last night and said, "Honey, it looks like we live in Hobby Lobby. It's nice to know you are enjoying this but do you think we could at least have one chair to sit on?"
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Trying new things and learning new skills are both said to keep the brain active and youthful. With all my projects in progress I must nearly be back to my teens. Not quite into second childhood.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That's why we're all hooked on this site. Very addictive.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh, but you would miss all of us!!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How true!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm at least learning to know what I like doing the most. 

Now how about all those WIPS I need to go back and finish doing :XD:


----------



## Patita (Apr 9, 2015)

Very cute!! I was doing the same, three or four projects at the same time. I finally decided on one simple baby blanket to relax and one to challenge myself with. And now I see the final product!!


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Aha but what would we do without those wonderful ideas and stimulation?


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess everyone has to blame someone else. Right?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I am still managing to resist starting a new project until I finish my present WIP, hard and the patterns are piling up, but I will resist, I will resist, I will .......................


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I "drink in" this spot every morning, right along with my first cup of coffee. What a great place! Seeing the knitting and feeling the camaraderie that is going on the world is so much fun...not to mention how much I've learned. I do have to admit though that I have a few more projects "in the works" at all times!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> You are not alone in these feelings.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


This gave me a good chuckle because I just spoke the same words to me hubby a couple days ago after a major yarn purchase! I always worked on one project at a time before KP, but back then I wasn't exposed to such a massive amount of wonderful inspiration! Even searching online for ideas, patterns and yarn never really occurred to me! I'm so much more savvy about all that since KP, and am constantly searching, searching, searching!! There have also been many times I've felt the need to step away from the computer so I can get more projects completed, but KP has become too much of an addiction to stay away. I mean, geez, I don't want to miss anything!!! So as I look at my growing pile of WIPs and the long list of patterns yet to be started, I can't help but wonder what amazing ideas will come my way today!!!!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

The hardships we go through...


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't do it, it's not my fault! (giggle, giggle) 

Famous last words, hey we gotta blame somebody, right?! Other wise the husbands, daughters, sons and families in general would either lock us up or just plain take away any credit cards, wallets or any means to get to wonderful yarn and stuff! Outside influence is always the culprit! 


Laugh, laugh, giggle, giggle, snort! HEEHEEHEEHEE


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

joannamorris said:


> oh I get it now! I bought a box of those xl size ziplock bags for projects. I thought the directions on the box said to fill EACH bag with a project and place in conveintent place. I have identified my conveintent place as next to my chair, my bed, in my car, my husbands car, the camper, the spare bedroom, my suitcase... lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Quite right and thanks for the excuse! I may use it!!


----------



## Helenh hop (Oct 19, 2014)

I promised myself I wouldn't buy anymore yarn or used books until I read most of my books and knitted most of the yarn. That lasted two days for the yarn.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

The problem isn't just to many WIP's. I hear about the different needles, and yarns and then there peeking at other KPer's hobbies and that's looks so interesting. My husband refers to our spare bedroom as my craft store.....


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Haha too funny! My hubs made a comment about how much stuff was in my craft room and I said sweetly with a smile, that is none of your business. He laughed.


I tell mine that it makes me very happy, and that makes him very happy.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Move over! We're in the same boat!!  :lol:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

If the Big Guy thinks the house has gotten TOO QUIET, he may come looking for me. I will be:
1. In the basement doing laundry and playing on the computer; Or
2. Upstairs ironing and watching my soap opera; OR
3. Upstairs knitting.
Usually #3 is the one! LOL
Well, I'm down to 3 WIPs!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


Yes, I know. I am in the same boat


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


True for my house too!!


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I too have projects started. One for every room in house and a couple in car. Just started another yesterday cause I saw a scarf pattern on KP I liked. I had yarn that is just right for it. Good luck staying in control. I can't.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm right with you on this one!! LOL


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> ... Well, I'm down to 3 WIPs!


Congratulations!!!! 
I wish I could claim the same.


----------



## kc018 (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe we need a support group. Not to reduce the number of WIPs, just to re-assure each other that what we are doing is normal & OK and that non-knitters just don't understand :-D

Wait ------- KP IS the support group


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

So we need another section....Support Group....and here is my first post.

Hello, my name is Desert Purl and I'm a serial knitter.
It happened to me again last night. I don't know what happened. I was reading KP and found this great question about knitted swiffer covers. I NEED ONE! So I looked through everything listed on Google and nothing looks great so I'm working on my own pattern. I'm excited! I'm having fun! I was up until the wee hours! I have a great idea to work on!
It has happened again!!!!!! Another project!!!!!
Please do not help me!
Joyce


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

My word I am happy it's not just me!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

GemsByGranny said:


> It's to build strength of character! Learning to resist.


 :lol: Evidently I have no strength of character, I'm getting more wip's too. Too many tempting projects.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes. I am a victim too. But a happy one because I am never bored.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


Ditto!! 
I was doing great dwindling down my yarn..... And then....... Came KP...... Only to start adding more yarn and now multiple WIP when before it was only one.  
But I have also learned about different stitches was not aware of before.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

joannamorris said:


> oh I get it now! I bought a box of those xl size ziplock bags for projects. I thought the directions on the box said to fill EACH bag with a project and place in conveintent place. I have identified my conveintent place as next to my chair, my bed, in my car, my husbands car, the camper, the spare bedroom, my suitcase... lol


 :lol: :lol: this sounds like me! And I've only begun knitting again after about 40 years! It is all KP's fault!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

joannamorris said:


> oh I get it now! I bought a box of those xl size ziplock bags for projects. I thought the directions on the box said to fill EACH bag with a project and place in conveintent place. I have identified my conveintent place as next to my chair, my bed, in my car, my husbands car, the camper, the spare bedroom, my suitcase... lol


You are funny :lol:


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

On a serious note long before kp I had an issue with wips. My husband bet me more yarn (dddddduuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmbbbb) I couldn't get them all finished, (exhusband)so of course to get more yarn I did just that then I discovered more room no more embarrassment at things half done. Well that was hubby #1, I did pretty well but not well enough to suit me, when hubby #2 came in the picture and made a similar bet I took it and then I was serious about it too much of my tools were hung up in half done projects that is where the resolve came in...I like the feeling of "aaaaaahhhhhh" it's done no matter how much I "loved" the project so unless extentuating circumstances (ran out of that particular color and could no no further till more was bought)I finish before I start...also to help in this endeavor I now use tags from I believe Denise interchangeable needles with eraseable pen to mark project so I know needle/hook size yarn weight and pattern. Once you get organized (now if I only had closets to store yarn bins)it's easy to be vigilant about one project done before moving on...No I am not the most organized or neat but I am trying


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> I am still managing to resist starting a new project until I finish my present WIP, hard and the patterns are piling up, but I will resist, I will resist, I will .......................


This is me! LOL......

Fiona. 👍👍👍


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree 100% with you! It is definitely the fault of all the KP contributors that have created my problem too. Also to blame are the LYS that display things in their windows and then sell me the yarn to START the project! LOL


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Sigh.. I have to agree.. Between this board,a couple of sewing boards and Pinterest.. I find wayyyy to many things to do and start them, then find another and you all know how that one goes !LOL


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG, it's spreading, the KP disease!!!! what to do???? keep crafting, my friends. I had to get a new computer and will be back here on KP in a week or so and I was disease free for a month. But, I have to say, I am not feeling good, I miss all of you. So I am making do with my BRAND NEW computer until then. see ya in a week. Judy


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

GemsByGranny said:


> It's to build strength of character! Learning to resist.


Resist? Did you really say resist? My vocabulary does not compute that word........... Excuse me? You want me to do WHAT?


----------



## Travel Lady (Mar 9, 2013)

You just made my day! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitknutsy (Apr 5, 2015)

So many great projects and not enough hours in the day!


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

Knitknutsy said:


> So many great projects and not enough hours in the day!


Or days in the year, or years in the lifetime!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> It's to build strength of character! Learning to resist.


Some of us have no character.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

yotbum said:


> Some of us have no character.


You are so right........but, isn't it fun?


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

My granddaughter is graduating from U of WA with a Pharmaceutical degree, tomorrow. Had to make her something! So, got out my unused stash of Quince Sparrow yarns (linen) and thought a lacy cowl would be a good idea. Have several other WIPs, but looked up several other cowls, found a lacy pattern and away I went! This is a NO-frog project. The pattern is knitted in the round, and far to easy for me to fall asleep knitting, so I just decided I'd keep going -- being as accurate as possible. It is really very hard to tell where I've made mistakes, because it is so lacy and the yarn is so fine. I've always been so careful to correct mistakes, so this is a FUN project!


----------



## aura (Jul 9, 2014)

Totally agree. I'm hooked.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

It's not only the great pictures of what other KPers have made, but it's all the links that are posted to wonderful patterns. And you know you just have to save that gorgeous pattern which gives you the urge to dig through you stash & start it right away!

Many, many years ago, I tried working on just one project until it was finished. However, I soon realized that I just can't work that way. My hat's off to those who can. It's just that I get bored easily & just have to try out a new pattern that has a fascinating new lace stitch...or a new yarn that catches my eye & I just have to try out. I've gotten better at working on several projects on an ongoing basis. Right now I'm knitting three scarves, a hat, and a dishcloth which I will finish today. I'm almost done with one of the lace scarves because it's a birthday gift. Even though I have several projects 'in progress'...eventually, they get finished.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Guess my character is super-extra weak :roll: :roll:

As Oscar Wilde said: I can resit everything but temptation!



GemsByGranny said:


> It's to build strength of character! Learning to resist.


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

yotbum said:


> Some of us have no character.


But there sure are a lot of characters here!!

Cheers to all of us Characters!

😇


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

I second the addiction and great people


----------



## Bre (Jan 6, 2015)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


YUP!  LOL


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh my, I'm right there with you. I've been really good about finishing one thing before I start the next, but the list of patterns is getting so long it could choke a horse. I still can't resist checking out everyone's beautiful creations though. Hopefully I can keep my resolution to not have too many WIPs hanging around (3 doesn't count as too many does it?).


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


So true, I do the same


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

When we're addicted we always blame someone else.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

maspd said:


> I have finally figured out why I have so many WIPs and it is all the fault of The KPers out there. If people would not put up all the neat things they have done, I would not start them ALL and thus would not have all these bags of works in progress. Maybe I shouldn't read KP anymore, but then where would my inspiration come from. Just a thought, nothing more.


That's me , for sure!! Funny!!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

joannamorris said:


> oh I get it now! I bought a box of those xl size ziplock bags for projects. I thought the directions on the box said to fill EACH bag with a project and place in conveintent place. I have identified my conveintent place as next to my chair, my bed, in my car, my husbands car, the camper, the spare bedroom, my suitcase... lol


Mine hang on a coat tree, most of them anyway!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have all mine WIP's in bags behind my recliner in the corner and no one can see them all there


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

joannamorris said:


> oh I get it now! I bought a box of those xl size ziplock bags for projects. I thought the directions on the box said to fill EACH bag with a project and place in conveintent place. I have identified my conveintent place as next to my chair, my bed, in my car, my husbands car, the camper, the spare bedroom, my suitcase... lol


That's just too funny! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

riversong200 said:


> ... Hopefully I can keep my resolution to not have too many WIPs hanging around (3 doesn't count as too many does it?).


Compared to the sixty to seventy WIPs scattered throughout our house - and not counting the ones I left behind when we last left our apartment in Syria (February 28, 2011) - your three do _not_ count as too many!


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> Mine hang on a coat tree, most of them anyway!


I have a bunch hanging on a coat tree, and there's a recently acquired coat tree in the garage. Now that I've seen yours, I know what to do with our collection of hooks - add them to the coat trees and hang more of my WIPs from them! THEN, I need to keep those WIPs where I can *see* them and be attracted to work on them!!!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

We have all got broad shoulder on here, we have to to carry all of the wool we have. LOL Blame us for your WIPS if you want and when you have completed yours and show them we will in turn blame you for ours LOL.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i do sometimes feel the same way,


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

You did get it.
My favorite "spot" is everywhere I put the project. I have lots of baggies with yarn, hooks/needles and instructions in each one. All I have to do is to start. Bea


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

GemsByGranny said:


> It's to build strength of character! Learning to resist.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> Mine hang on a coat tree, most of them anyway!


What a good idea. Mine just sit on the floor all lined up in a row, in their own little 'grab bag', waiting till I feel inclined to grab one and start working on it again...   
In my early years, I used to only ever work on one item at a time.... :| :| :|


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yep. Currently have about 5 different projects going.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

If only you could believe that. We all find the need from time to put a project aside and start another.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Funny stuff!


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

Amoamarone, What a great idea. I live in a very small apartment -- don't have room on the floor. Think I'll get one of my sons to hang some hooks from the ceiling in a corner (accessible).


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean! Inspirations are all around us, including KP, various knitting magazines, and websites. Like you, I used to have 8 or more projects going at once, and learned that it frustrated me so much. Now, I try not to have more than 3 going at the same time. Presently for me, now it's a baby blankie, infant sweater, and headband. I'm so tempted to start something else, until I could scream!


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

I? I would do something as silly as being influenced by the beautiful projects I see on this forum? Ha! Just returned from Walmart with enough yogurt for two weeks and yarn for three more projects.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Mine hang on a coat tree, most of them anyway!


What a wonderful idea


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Right now I am at the stage where I get the urge to finish all that i have started so I can wind some more yarn and start something new so only 2 more left to finish then I can start a half dozen more.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

sseidel said:


> Knitting projects and KP are addictive!


 :thumbup:


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

sseidel said:


> Knitting projects and KP are addictive!


 :thumbup:


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

You really shouldn't feel that way. That why the KP was started. To give us inspiration. Thank God, it is not narcotics you are hooked onto.
Just make WIP and do them as you see fit. Don't forget, Christmas is just around the corner. You can get ahead and be ready. Bea


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Having a two year foster son around I can't have my WIP's laying around. Have moved my stash into the laundry (running out of room) and now only have 3 WIP's on the go, with another one ready to start. Also have patterns that I can't wait to try. That is after I have my daily fix of KP.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

That's right. Blame KP.  
Where did all the UFO's come from BEFORE KP, I'd like to know?  :lol:


----------

